# Need testers with more than 1 ATI card in system



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2005)

see thread title .. 

this is to test the upcoming functionality to select which card to overclock in atitool .. please contact me on icq/aim/msn if you are willing to help ..


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm always ready X800 & AIW VE PCI.

admin@csa.dp.ua


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2005)

you dont have icq, aim or similar?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=1934


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jan 20, 2005)

no. but I check e-mail every 15 min during work time.

can use PM on this forum.

ok. now downloading ...


----------

